Ask HN: How do you deal with boredom at work? - ffjffsfr
======
thefastlane
you're not very specific, but a couple thoughts i'll share:

1) So important to be intentional about your time, and your energy. Start
planning your day: [http://calnewport.com/blog/2013/12/21/deep-habits-the-
import...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2013/12/21/deep-habits-the-importance-
of-planning-every-minute-of-your-work-day/)

2) first and foremost, take this opportunity to find/create more challenging
projects for yourself in your current role. additionally, start
planning/preparing for how you can move to position with more responsiblity
and interesting work -- either within your own group, or elsewhere in the
firm, or by seeking a job offer elsewhere.

3) if what you really mean is brain fog or lack of focus, these are the main
areas to tackle: \- cut all web surfing (this gets back to being intentional
about your time, and also resetting your dopamine mechanism -- web surfing is
our equivalent of rats pressing hte lever over and over for a treat -- totally
useless) \- cut sugar \- get adequate sleep

4) if you are just not feeling software development (or whatever your current
work is), it's possible you want to explore a change of role altogether. i
have less to say about that, but worth doing some reflection in the evenings
-- perhaps with some pen and paper, or by taking some walks and being alone
with your thoughts -- to explore this.

and with that, I should follow my own advice and log off HN. :)

~~~
MikeTV
As an addendum for #2, discern whether it is just the current phase of the
project or cycle in the company that's boring, or if it's everything. Most
projects have at least some drudgery that you have to power through.

Where I work, there's a distinct yearly cycle and this part of the year is
quite dull. I was actually getting discouraged a few weeks ago until I
remembered feeling the same way this time last year and caught a glimpse the
big picture.

During this period of unchallenging work, #3 is super important. If I allow
myself to browse (like I'm doing right now... oops) then there goes the
morning. I've found podcasts to be perfect for distracting the instant
gratification monkey in my head while still allowing me to get work done. When
development requires thought again it'll be non-vocal music or silence, but
for the mindless debugging and patching going on right now a bit of
intelligent chatter is just right.

------
olgeni
[http://www.robobunny.com/projects/asciiquarium/](http://www.robobunny.com/projects/asciiquarium/)
\- good for some meetings.

------
trollied
I read Hacker News.

